# Restoring MF 35 (pictures)



## willmillar (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking to buy or restore a Massey Ferguson 35. So i went on a bike ride today hoping to find some old tractors lying around fields and the like. To my delight i found several. Although i am not sure if they are too far gone if you know what i mean, so i took some pictures....

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0049.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0050.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0051.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0052.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0053.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0054.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0055.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0056.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0057.JPG

/Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0058.JPG


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

willmillar said:


> Looking to buy or restore a Massey Ferguson 35. So i went on a bike ride today hoping to find some old tractors lying around fields and the like. To my delight i found several. Although i am not sure if they are too far gone if you know what i mean, so i took some pictures....
> 
> /Users/willpmmillar/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/5 Jun 2011/IMG_0049.JPG
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Forum!..willmillar.. Your pictures are not showing you may want to try loading them again..


----------



## willmillar (Jun 5, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..willmillar.. Your pictures are not showing you may want to try loading them again..


If you copy and paste the link into your search bar. it loads em' up noice and quick


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

no doesn't work for me?
but welcome any way mate!!!
try and upload some onto your forum page
Cheers:beer
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Willmillar.

I'll be looking forward to pics.


----------



## willmillar (Jun 5, 2011)

Pictures up Lads! on my profile. beleive it or not, i found two infront of one0another. so pretty much ideal. if they are ok for restoration


----------



## willmillar (Jun 5, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Welcome Willmillar.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to pics.


Check my album..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

its possible to restore them - itd be a ton of work tho- they look like theve been there for a long time, alot of corrosion.... if you can get them for a cheep enough price, go for it.


----------

